# British Shorthair Wanted



## kellyrich (Jan 8, 2009)

Hi

I have recently given a lovely home to a 7 year old neutered male british shorthair who is absolutely adorable.

I am now looking for another British shorthair for a companion for him. Colour age or gender is not an issue. He/she would be given a very nice home with lots of love and attention. Please note i am not looking to breed, Siggy is neutered. I just want as a pet and for a mate for Siggy.

I am located in Enfield and struggling with transport at the moment but will try and sort anything out if a distance away. 

Please get in touch if you can help. 

Thanks


----------



## kelly-joy (Oct 14, 2008)

Try these

BRITISH SHORTHAIR: SOUTHERN BRITISH SHORTHAIR CAT CLUB - RESCUE
Based in London, covering the South of England
Undertaking rehome & Rescue of British Shorthair Cats
Tel: 07905 010210
Email: [email protected]
Website (click on "Re-home List") British Shorthair Kittens

And Patsy at Rushden Persian rescue she gets loads in
RUSHDEN PERSIAN RESCUE
Registered Charity no: 1124730
Email: [email protected]
Website: Rushden Persian Rescue

In answer to your question it very much depends on the cat. If they are used to being with other cats and get on fine with them then their is a better chance they will get on with your cat.


----------



## kellyrich (Jan 8, 2009)

Hi Kelly-Joy

Thanks for that.

I had already looked on here from the previous thread that you posted on. Ther first one are all males so not sure if they would be ok or not but might try and email and find out some details about them.

The second one is in Rushden which i think is quite far away from me and i cant see any british shorthairs on the website.

Thanks for your help


----------



## kelly-joy (Oct 14, 2008)

Its worth emailing Patsy if you can get to hers as she doesn't post up all the cats she gets in


----------



## kellyrich (Jan 8, 2009)

Hi

Im just bumping this back up as im struggling to find another british shorthair in my sort of area as i have no transport at the moment. Please contact me if anybody knows of any. He/she would be very much loved and spoilt and im sure my Siggy would make it feel ery welcome! 

Thanks


----------



## Rebs7 (Feb 15, 2010)

Hi i know you are looking for 1 BSH as a companion, would you consider taking 2? I have 2 gorgeous silver tabby BSH cats which due to circumstances im having to regrettably rehome. If you're interested let me know and i can post some pictures.


----------



## kellyrich (Jan 8, 2009)

Rebs7 said:


> Hi i know you are looking for 1 BSH as a companion, would you consider taking 2? I have 2 gorgeous silver tabby BSH cats which due to circumstances im having to regrettably rehome. If you're interested let me know and i can post some pictures.


Hi i have pm'd you.

Many thanks


----------



## Purrrrfect (Sep 10, 2008)

oooooh that sounds promising. Fingers crossed.
I would take one if you only have room for one of them.


----------



## kellyrich (Jan 8, 2009)

Purrrrfect said:


> oooooh that sounds promising. Fingers crossed.
> I would take one if you only have room for one of them.


Hi

That would a good idea but the lady wants to keep them together which is understandable, its only right. We can only really have one more while we are in rented accommodation. Gutted really as they are stunning and i feel like im getting nowhere but i will just have to keep being patient! x


----------



## Purrrrfect (Sep 10, 2008)

kellyrich said:


> Hi
> 
> That would a good idea but the lady wants to keep them together which is understandable, its only right. We can only really have one more while we are in rented accommodation. Gutted really as they are stunning and i feel like im getting nowhere but i will just have to keep being patient! x


Awww that's a shame hunni. (((Hugz)))
I have pm'd her and hopefully i can give them a loving home.
I can ask around for you with my rescue contacts
see what we can find?


----------



## happyinyournappy (Feb 22, 2010)

I nearly put my name down on one yesterday, but there are other posts explaining why I didn't - pm me if you are interested. Nursing queen at the moment - she has three kittens born 4 feb, and I had been thinking of getting one of the. The lady implied she may have to give up the mum as a rescue cat, but at the moment she wants £75 for her and same for non-pedi kitten if someone would take one with her. She's blue and very pretty and very good natured from what I saw of her with her kittens.


----------



## Purrrrfect (Sep 10, 2008)

happyinyournappy said:


> I nearly put my name down on one yesterday, but there are other posts explaining why I didn't - pm me if you are interested. Nursing queen at the moment - she has three kittens born 4 feb, and I had been thinking of getting one of the. The lady implied she may have to give up the mum as a rescue cat, but at the moment she wants £75 for her and same for non-pedi kitten if someone would take one with her. She's blue and very pretty and very good natured from what I saw of her with her kittens.


That sounds very promising!!
Fingers,toes and anything else crossed. ((hugz))


----------



## happyinyournappy (Feb 22, 2010)

Will pm you - she's in Berkshire, you could get there by train I should think if you were keen? I can send you some photos.


----------



## kellyrich (Jan 8, 2009)

Purrrrfect said:


> Awww that's a shame hunni. (((Hugz)))
> I have pm'd her and hopefully i can give them a loving home.
> I can ask around for you with my rescue contacts
> see what we can find?


Hi ya

Oh im gutted i couldnt have taken both of these beauties on! My OH will only agree to one more at the moment, seeing as though we already have Siggy!

Are you giving them a home? 

If you do hear anything please let me know as i am still looking!

Thanks


----------



## happyinyournappy (Feb 22, 2010)

No, I'm waiting for litters to come in through my local charity. I like their set up.


----------



## Baby British (Jan 24, 2010)

How's the hunting going?

I came across this fella today. They're asking £100 for him but he looks gorgeous! I'd be quite tempted to smuggle him in with mine but it says they prefer him to be rehomed with only one other cat and besides, the OH is bound to notice a third addition eventually and I don't think he'd take to kindly...

Kittenlist - Visiting Breeder Website


----------



## kellyrich (Jan 8, 2009)

Baby British said:


> How's the hunting going?
> 
> I came across this fella today. They're asking £100 for him but he looks gorgeous! I'd be quite tempted to smuggle him in with mine but it says they prefer him to be rehomed with only one other cat and besides, the OH is bound to notice a third addition eventually and I don't think he'd take to kindly...
> 
> Kittenlist - Visiting Breeder Website


Oh i cant see him, i can just see a bredders website, where do i find him? 

Ive sort of been offered a chocolate or a tabby one but dont know the fuill details yet, just waiting for them to get back to me!

Also been offered another blue one, but the owner says he is a bit boisterous so not sure about this one but is is beautiful and spitting image of my Siggy so still debating!


----------



## Baby British (Jan 24, 2010)

Cream British Shorthair in Brigg, North Lincolnshire, Lincolnshire ( Cats For Sale )

Try this link x


----------



## kellyrich (Jan 8, 2009)

Baby British said:


> How's the hunting going?
> 
> I came across this fella today. They're asking £100 for him but he looks gorgeous! I'd be quite tempted to smuggle him in with mine but it says they prefer him to be rehomed with only one other cat and besides, the OH is bound to notice a third addition eventually and I don't think he'd take to kindly...
> 
> Kittenlist - Visiting Breeder Website


Oh i found him now! I saw him yesterday on another website, he is lovely but he lives up North, right next to where my mum and dad live! They are coming down to visit me in 2 weeks i should have told them to go and get him and bring him down to me!! ha ha


----------



## Baby British (Jan 24, 2010)

kellyrich said:


> Oh i found him now! I saw him yesterday on another website, he is lovely but he lives up North, right next to where my mum and dad live! They are coming down to visit me in 2 weeks i should have told them to go and get him and bring him down to me!! ha ha


I would tell them to go get him, he's gorge :001_tt1:


----------



## kellyrich (Jan 8, 2009)

Baby British said:


> I would tell them to go get him, he's gorge :001_tt1:


Oh i think im getting a 7 month old chocolate one! The lady has just emailed me some pics and asked me when i would want to have him!! Fingers crossed!! 

He looks cute but i cant really tell from the pics she has sent me! Are chocolate ones nice?? Im sure they are as all the other colours ive seen are gawgus!!


----------



## Baby British (Jan 24, 2010)

kellyrich said:


> Oh i think im getting a 7 month old chocolate one! The lady has just emailed me some pics and asked me when i would want to have him!! Fingers crossed!!
> 
> He looks cute but i cant really tell from the pics she has sent me! Are chocolate ones nice?? Im sure they are as all the other colours ive seen are gawgus!!


Yes the chocolates are gorgeous. Marley is a black smoke but when the light catches him I'm sure there is some chocolate in there somewhere!

Personally I'm not to fussed on colours anyway as it's the BSH temperament that wins it for me every time!  (That said your obliged to post pics of the new kitty if/ when he arrives  )


----------



## kellyrich (Jan 8, 2009)

Baby British said:


> Yes the chocolates are gorgeous. Marley is a black smoke but when the light catches him I'm sure there is some chocolate in there somewhere!
> 
> Personally I'm not to fussed on colours anyway as it's the BSH temperament that wins it for me every time!  (That said your obliged to post pics of the new kitty if/ when he arrives  )


Well i must agree with your there, their temprements are fantastic and thats also what won me over with them!

Of course pics will be posted im just waiting to hear back from her as to when i can have him! Oh im soooo excited!! Hope she doesnt let me down now!


----------



## Eva&Adrian (Sep 18, 2015)

Hi,

We are looking to get a British Shorthair kitten preferably white or light color


















around mid October

Does anybody know of any good breeders or someone who might have kittens in the North East / North West area by any chance?

Many thanks in advance


----------



## moggie14 (Sep 11, 2013)

Hi @Eva&Adrian - this is a very old thread, I'd recommend starting your own in either the breeding section or cat chat - it will get more footfall there


----------

